# Everyone sign up for Tetrisfriends.com



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

www.tetrisfriends.com

Its kind of a good way for all of us to interact and game at the same time....._(there's a 6 player arena option where up to 6 people can go head to head against eachother)
_

after you've registered drop your screen names here.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Awwwww yeah, Tetrisfriends!

Here's mine.

I pretty much only do 40 line sprint single player though.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Porcupines


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Added the both of you.



Would be nice if more people signed up


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

ChuckyFinster said:


> Porcupines


Agreed


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

scooby said:


> Awwwww yeah, Tetrisfriends!
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> I pretty much only do 40 line sprint single player though.


so im on there now, saw that u were online playing sprint, sent u an invite to the arena room and as of right now Im still waiting for a response....

by the time you realize an invite was sent I'll probably be long logged off


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> so im on there now, saw that u were online playing sprint, sent u an invite to the arena room and as of right now Im still waiting for a response....
> 
> by the time you realize an invite was sent I'll probably be long logged off


Oh, ****. Sorry. I don't notice the popups or anything on here. Is there popups?

Sure I can play.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I suck at tetris.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Resonance said:


> Agreed


What?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I joined.
infam00se
I was very surprised that my stupid original name with o instead of 0 was already taken.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

ChuckyFinster said:


> What?


Porcupines


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

It was working fine when I signed up... But now it gets stuck on the 'loading now' screen and never actually loads the game up. :bah


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> It was working fine when I signed up... But now it gets stuck on the 'loading now' screen and never actually loads the game up. :bah


What browser are you using? Firefox/Chrome?

You should probably temporarily turn off/disable whatever extensions you might have enabled _(like adblock or no scripts)_

I also wish this site had a phone app.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> What browser are you using? Firefox/Chrome?
> 
> You should probably temporarily turn off/disable whatever extensions you might have enabled _(like adblock or no scripts)_
> 
> I also wish this site had a phone app.


I've tried on both Firefox and Chrome... Disabled ad block on firefox. Same thing. Occasionally it'll work when I'm not logged in.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ChuckyFinster said:


> I've tried on both Firefox and Chrome... Disabled ad block on firefox. Same thing. Occasionally it'll work when I'm not logged in.


weird....... works fine for me

could be your flash plugin _(adobe flash player)_ try updating it if it's out of date.

If you're using no scripts then you'd want to enable the temporarily allow all of this page option.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I have yet to play any of you guys in online tetris yet


what gives!!!!???


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

*MadeinLT*


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh my god I love this website!  My screen name is WKUK


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

lol forgot about this. We'll need to set up a little play date just for a remote possibility of playing together.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> lol forgot about this. We'll need to set up a little play date just for a remote possibility of playing together.


Then feel free to Start up a tournament.

Set the date, time etc.

I would do it myself but I'm not good at organizing and things of that nature


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Then feel free to Start up a tournament.
> 
> Set the date, time etc.
> 
> I would do it myself but I'm not good at organizing and things of that nature


Hmm I dont come on here often enough but i can try. I'll wait a few days first to gather up more interest from others and for you to return from ban lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm interested in the guy who created it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexey_Pajitnov
He created it in the USSR and apparently there was political intrigue involved.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I love Tetrisfriends!

My name is James_447


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Signed myself up, I think my name is Scouski.

A tournament sounds great, I'll have to get practicing!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Infamoose said:


> Hmm I dont come on here often enough but i can try. I'll wait a few days first to gather up more interest from others and for you to return from ban lol.


create them brackets bro


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

blue2313..


----------

